# Sudden Impact!



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone see this farm raised Whitetail buck, wow what a set of headgear. Check out this link:

http://www.farmingforwildlife.com/index ... &Itemid=70


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Wow wonder what they feed that thing!


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Bustin Bucks said:


> Wow wonder what they feed that thing!


STERIODS!!! Oh and Biologic of course :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nuclear waste.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't like it. JMO


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

It's gotta be some serious PEDs!!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

sanpeteboy said:


> I don't like it. JMO


+1


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

sanpeteboy said:


> I don't like it. JMO


+2


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> sanpeteboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like it. JMO
> ...


So...I understand you don't like it but, if he was standing at 40 yards and a 185 typical was standing 30 yards from you which one would you shoot??? :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > sanpeteboy said:
> ...


Never said I wouldn't shoot it. I think it is hideous, but there are many people who like that junk. I would shoot it over a typical 185 buck, but I wouldn't over a 200+ typical. It is the same with elk, I would have taken Ron's 440 bull over Spidey, but who am I kidding I am happy with a two point.  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

That is gross looking to be honest it looks like a bunch of nut sacks on its head! -O,-


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

The next great thing to come off the monroe ? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I would shoot it over a typical 185 buck, but I wouldn't over a 200+ typical. It is the same with elk, I would have taken Ron's 440 bull over Spidey, but who am I kidding I am happy with a two point.  :lol: :mrgreen:


At least you're honest about it.... I like the typicals better myself. That thing is disgusting. :?


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

ugly deer


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I would take the 185 typical. That thing doesn't even look like a deer. Ugly. _/O


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

shootemup said:


> That is gross looking to be honest it looks like a bunch of nut sacks on its head! -O,-


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

+1

Not a real fan of how he looks. I'd shoot him just to show mercy on any possible offspring he may produce.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> [ if he was standing at 40 yards and a 185 typical was standing 30 yards from you which one would you shoot??? :mrgreen:


I'll address that question as one of the forum members who has been around the block a time or two and understands the ethics patrol..................................I would shoot the 30 yard one because 40 yards is just tooooooooooo far. (read that with a sheepish girly voice) (actually read the first part with a very deep manly voice of a know it all and then read the part after the dots with a girly voice) :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

hahaha good answer...liar! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> hahaha good answer...liar! :mrgreen:


Ha ha, I just noticed your signature...............that is hilarious.............you have obviously seen Tex's back!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would shoot him. just because he is ugly and then he won't suffer from all of the other deer making fun of him. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha good answer...liar! :mrgreen:
> ...


unfortunately I have! :shock:


----------

